# Naional Weather Service warnings



## StuffOfInterest (Jul 18, 2007)

It would be nice if broadband connected TiVo devices could check a NWS (or TiVo) server every few minutes with the device's zip code and then react if there is a National Weather Service watch or warning issued. For a watch, just a small icon in the corner of the screen would be enough but for a warning a full pop-up message with a "click for more info" option should be displayed.

I know there are HME applications such as Galleon which can display weather alert information but there are two drawbacks here. First, is a dependence on a computer in the house. Second, is the inability -- at least to my knowledge -- for HME applications to interrupt programs. A good emergency notification feature would have to exist in TiVo software.


----------



## acman413 (Jul 26, 2007)

StuffOfInterest said:


> It would be nice if broadband connected TiVo devices could check a NWS (or TiVo) server every few minutes with the device's zip code and then react if there is a National Weather Service watch or warning issued. For a watch, just a small icon in the corner of the screen would be enough but for a warning a full pop-up message with a "click for more info" option should be displayed.
> 
> I know there are HME applications such as Galleon which can display weather alert information but there are two drawbacks here. First, is a dependence on a computer in the house. Second, is the inability -- at least to my knowledge -- for HME applications to interrupt programs. A good emergency notification feature would have to exist in TiVo software.


I realy like this one as I watch about 99% of all tv now by recordings!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

What would also be good is to have only one local station that would show the detailed weather alert. Meaning have all channels display the message at the bottom with a note saying what local channel to turn to for more detailed information.

It kinda sucks when they preempt a show for something (weather or otherwise) that's going to be on every channel anyway.

But I do like the idea you have as well.



StuffOfInterest said:


> It would be nice if broadband connected TiVo devices could check a NWS (or TiVo) server every few minutes with the device's zip code and then react if there is a National Weather Service watch or warning issued. For a watch, just a small icon in the corner of the screen would be enough but for a warning a full pop-up message with a "click for more info" option should be displayed.
> 
> I know there are HME applications such as Galleon which can display weather alert information but there are two drawbacks here. First, is a dependence on a computer in the house. Second, is the inability -- at least to my knowledge -- for HME applications to interrupt programs. A good emergency notification feature would have to exist in TiVo software.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Note that CableCARD units already do something like this as it is required by CableCARD specs. If there is an EAS alert broadcast in your area, no matter if you're watching LiveTV or a recording, the TiVo will jump immediately to the channel airing the alert and you can't tune away while the alert is playing.

This is a signal that comes in over the cable and is constantly monitored.


----------

